# Woodturning Design went bankrupt



## ArlinEastman

I just saw that at another forum

"It was posted on another forum, but the parent company that published Woodturning Design went bankrupt, and it won't be published any more."

I have mine until Dec 2015 and I feel they were so dishonest because they also sent me just a week ago a renewal form.

I wanted everyone to know so they do NOT renew it.

Arlin


----------



## Kentuk55

Wow. Sorry to hear that. But, thnx for the heads up Arlin


----------



## copcarcollector

Unfortunate, I like that magazine and have only fairly recently subscribed. Maybe someone else will pick up the title/rights--


----------



## lew

Thanks for the heads up, Arlin. I was considering that magazine, but it was quite expensive.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Sounds like a dirty lot to me asking you for further payments when the end is so obviously a hair breadth away.I have heard of this before, but it stinks to hear of it happening to you.I hope they get wahts coming to them. Sorry Arlin Alistair


----------



## ArlinEastman

There is one put out in England for those in Europe and I will subscribe to it. It comes out every months and I believe it is around $50 American dollars.

I just looked up the info from a Magazine a friend loaned me

It is called "Woodturning" and the website is-www.thegmcgroup.com 
It is 2.77 pounds a issue and a savings of 30% from buying from a stand. It has from 95 to 100 pages each month and the 3 issues he loaned me it has much more info then Woodturning design.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Even if it is published again I will not subscribe. Once burned kind of thing.

What really upsets me is my money is hard earned (Well VA 100% disability) and it is not very much it hurts to lose every penny.
Some big shot does not know how hard it is to scrape by every month.

I did not post this to vent though, but to worn others.

Lew

It was a lot of money to me. The magazine above cost a bit more a month but I get 12 instead of 6 issues a month and it has a lot more info in it.


----------



## BJODay

Same thing happened to me when I renewed "National Lampoon" magazine.

BJ


----------



## TheDane

Arlin-Thanks for the heads up. It is a shame … the content of the magazine was actually worthwhile.


----------



## hotncold

Depending on the type of bankruptcy, it may not mean that they stop publishing…only that they don't pay their debts!
I don't know if this is the case here…just saying…


----------



## TheDane

> Depending on the type of bankruptcy, it may not mean that they stop publishing…only that they don t pay their debts!


No such luck … this is a total shutdown. Pink slips went out last Friday to the entire staff, not only of Woodturning Design, but all of the publications owned by All American Crafts. I just renewed my subscription for 2 years a few months ago … there's $60 I'll never see again.


----------



## rhford

Thanks for the heads-up! I just issued a stop payment through my bank for a check I sent them about 10 days ago (it had not yet been cashed).

Too bad they are gone - that was a nice magazine and had some great ideas for the non-pro turners like me.

Ron


----------



## ArlinEastman

I found out that the parent company is the one that went bankrupt. Woodturning Design was making money.


----------



## TheDane

> I found out that the parent company is the one that went bankrupt. Woodturning Design was making money.


This is a case where they should have down-sized and peeled off the unprofitable publications. Instead, they tried to make a go out of some white elephants and took the whole company down. Sad.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I agree. I really liked that Magazine.


----------

